# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Bê tông có ăn nhôm ko các bác

## hminhtq

Chào toàn thể các bác trên diễn đàn sau 1 time học hỏi các cụ trên diễn đàn thì em cũng mới dựng xong 1 em router khung bên dưới làm từ nhôm định hình nhưng tại đế nhẹ quá nên em định đổ bê tông kín phần nhôm định hình của em để khi máy chạy it bị rung Nhưng đâng băn khoăn ko biết nhôm và bê tông có ăn với nhau dược ko ợ có cụ nào thử môn này chưa ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đúc dc hết đó bác, nhôm định hình nó có khía âm mà, bê tông ăn vào hết, bác lấy ít bulong bắt vào nhôm cho nó có nghạnh ra là ngon hơn nữa. Đổ ít ít thì mua beton loại ko co gút để đổ móng máy đấy ah. Đại loại là loại này cho yên tâm, đỡ biến dạng.

----------


## cuongmay

theo mình biết bê tông kết hợp với sắt rất tốt vì hai thứ đó có độ giãn nở nhiệt gần như nhau thì nó mới bám chặt . bác dùng nhôm e rằng có vấn đề .

----------


## cnclaivung

Betong ít co ngót e có hiệu ko cho xin với

----------


## Ga con

Dùng cái Sika grout hoặc thêm phụ gia dẻo hóa thì em nghe nói chứ chưa làm nên không biết.
Còn đổ bê tông xi măng thường vào nhôm thì theo em là không nên.
- Độ dãn nở nhiệt khác nhau, chắc chắn nứt or tách ra
- Xi măng có nhiều muối Ca, Na... ăn mòn nhôm mạnh nếu ẩm ướt hay bị hút ẩm.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Còn Epoxy với nhôm thì sao hả Phúc?

----------


## GORLAK

Cái món Sika bác nào dùng rồi cho e ít kinh nghiệm đc ko?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái này em thấy cứ bỏ vài trăm k ra mua 1 bao 25kg về tha hồ mà thí nghiệm thực tế anh gorlak ơi, 1 bao 25kg hình như 250k hoặc hơn gì đó, cũng từng hỏi giá để nghiên cứu. 
Nhớ ko nhầm là có xem datasheet giới thiệu của holcin thì 1m độ dài co ngót có 0.1mm sau khi cứng thôi ah, cái này em nhớ nên chưa chắc 100% để trưa rảnh em tìm lại link rồi up chính xác, nhưng lúc em đọc tới đó cũng bất ngờ. Loại này ko cần pha gì cả, mua nguyên bao về trộn nước đúng tỉ lệ, khoấy đều là đúc thôi.

----------


## Ga con

À, co rút khi khô nó khác với co dãn nhiệt mà. Một số phụ gia chống co ngót e dùng rồi thấy ổn.

E có dùng Epoxy để dán vài chỗ nhôm (như góc cái máng hứng nước của máy) thấy mấy năm rồi vẫn ổn, bám vẫn chắc. Do đó e nghĩ đổ bê tông epoxy ngon.

Thanks.

----------


## hminhtq

Hic vậy quả này chắc e phải dùng epoxy rồi chỗ em miền núi epoxi ở đây chỉ có 1 loại của nga 60k nửa lít nếu đổ hết cái máy bé bé của em chắc hết khoảng gần triệu

----------

